# Please pray for my Quest



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope it proves to be something straightforward. How old is he? I would keep him still and comfortable - no walking and especially no jumping - until you have seen the vet.


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

He is 4.5 years old, he has been rest all afternoon and he is now sleeping. Im a bit worry he hasnt eat all day 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Poor Quest - sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way.

If he is in pain or feeling unwell it may explain the not eating, but yes, quiet time and vets as soon as possible.

Keep us posted on how he is won't you?


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you. Hopefuly next post i make here will be a good news. It is a night time here in indonesia and the time feels like is crawling. It will be the longest night ever.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IthacaSpoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Please let us know, I hope he is okay.


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok I'm in panic right now, he woke up and vommit a really thick yellow bile but also there a small spots of seems like a blood and a tiny hard to see worm, I mean very tiny and short moving in the Vommit, please what do I need to do? We don't have 24 hours. Vets or hospital here.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Why do they always get sick when the vet is closed? I hope you will have good news for us after your visit to the vet.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

If possible, collect the worm (and a bit of the vomit) to show the vet so they can identify it. Maybe stick it in a little pot or a plastic bag.

I am so sorry I cannot offer you any other advice for now. How long before your vets opens? Might be worth being on the door step when they do!

It may still not be anything too serious, so try to stay calm and not panic. Hard to do in the middle of the night I guess!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just a thought - offer a little water, just a couple of tablespoons every half hour or so to stop dehydration. Or maybe an ice-cube to lick.


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you, I will do that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Very sorry for your distress! Try to save a sample of the worm/upchuck in a sterile jar or baggie to show the vet. Also maybe collect a stool sample to bring to the vet. Is your poodle able to drink and hold down water right now? Are your poodle's gums nice and pink? Is your poodle on any parasite/worm preventative medicine? I know this is frightening and I'm asking a lot of questions. Just looking to see more of what may be going on. I just want to tell you I once had a dog who had a tick-borne disease, Lyme's disease, and she presented suddenly lame and not wanting to eat. She was well managed and restored to health after being on a course of antibiotics. Years ago I had a cat who threw up worms, I almost fainted at the sight of it! She too was readily treated and fine. Hopefully all will soon be well with your poodle too. I hope you can get to a vet soon. I know how worried you must be. Thinking of you and will look for your updates.:clover:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am sending positive thoughts your way. It sounds like the worm is what is making him sick and should be able to be treated...at least usually. I'm so sorry you're in such a fright but I bet he'll be okay. I know how awful it is...it seems like the vets are always closed when we need them the most. Hang in there. Let us know how he is after the vet's.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh poor guy. I hope everything works out and is not serious.

Rick


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor thing, you both are in my prayers. I hope all is going well at the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Sending prayers your way...Our babies can sure scare us. I've been there; waiting all night for the vet to open. Do let us know.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Poodle hugs and positive poodle thoughts. We are keeping both you and Quest in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

So hoping the darling recovers soon.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Waiting for an update...........


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

Upate, we did blood test and an xray, they found out he has really bad kidney, he is on iv now and will be hospitalised for couple days, this 48 hour is very critical. Please keep praying for us 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping for the best.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Prayers for your baby being said...............


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh how sad and scary. 

Thoughts and prayers for you both!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You are both in my thoughts - hoping for better news.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh you poor things. Sending lots of healing vibes for Mr Quest and for you humans too. 
x x x


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

Quest is staying in the hospital now, tomorrow we are going to check for leptospirosis, lets keep praying that the result will be negative. I came home today from the hospital to the empty house, no happy wagging tale greets me on the door  my heart is achy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Poodle hugs being sent your way


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He is in the best place - let's hope they find the cause is readily treatable and he is home with you soon.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope Mr. Quest is getting the treatment he needs to feel better and come home to you soon! If it is Lepto, I hope it's a mild case and with supportive I.V. fluids and antibiotics he'll come through just fine. I'm wishing the very best for him. Sad as it is to be in the house without him, it's good he's where he needs to be to get treatment. I know you must be heartbroken. My hope is he can hurry home to you and be well!! Please keep posting updates.


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the support, very appreciated . I will keep everyone posted and hopefully in a good happy way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Prayers for all... 
I hate coming home to empty house... Sending a cyber hug to you too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no! Poor Quest. You must be so worried. He is in the best place though where he can be treated and monitored. I hope his condition will be well treated and he'll be able to come home soon. I'm sorry you're going through this. It's so agonizing when bad things happen to our dogs. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. (((hugs)))


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Hoping you get good results from the testing. Prayers and hugs your way


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Prayers and hugs to you and Quest. Xxx


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Let's hope he is ok. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Praying Quest will be as good as new in no time at all.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Healing prayers and hugs. Hang in there.... We hope that Quest is better soon!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Get well soon, Quest!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Quest, I hope he is starting improve. How long will it be before the vet can determine if it is Lepto?


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sending healing vibes to Quest all the way from California!


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

More update, Quest isnt doing to well, his eyes and body are now turning yellow, we will have another blood test for lepto very soon, please please keep him in our pray, he need tons of them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no...I'm so sorry. I hope he's going to be okay. Things can turn around so hang in there. Keeping you and Quest in my thoughts.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

prayers are with you and quest.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Prayers being said for you & Quest.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Prayers from Oreo in Hawaii for Quest's quick recovery. I am so sorry this is happening to you and Quest. Please let us know how you both are doing.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope things turnaround for Mr. Quest and there will be encouraging news soon. What a sad and difficult time for you, and him. All good thoughts sent your way. Take care of yourself.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Still thinking of and praying for you!

Hang in there.


----------



## IthacaSpoo (Jan 22, 2014)

We're all thinking of you and praying for you. I know so many of us wake up and instantly check to see how quest is doing this morning. Many good vibes and love.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just got chance to check in. I am so very sorry that Quest isn't doing so well, but he has got to be one of the most prayed-for pups on the planet at the moment, with all of us sending our very best wishes to him and you.

Big hugs
xxx


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

Update, he is positive for Leptospirosis  docs are changing his medications to a stronger dosis. Right now they are figuring out how much bacteria he has and how bad it has been, seeing him all yellow today it's breaks my heart, I hold him for good 3 hours and he look at me with his tired eyes and seems like he was trying to tell me " Mommy please heal me". (


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...crap. Well, hopefully the stronger antibiotics will knock s___t out of that gosh darn disease. I'm crossing my fingers for Quest that he'll make a good come back. So sorry...


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Awww...crap. Well, hopefully the stronger antibiotics will knock s___t out of that gosh darn disease. I'm crossing my fingers for Quest that he'll make a good come back. So sorry...


DITTO

Perfectly echo's my sentiments, only mine would have had more ____ and ***s.

Keep us posted x


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I, along with the others, will pray for his health to return. I'm so sorry you are both going through this.


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

You know, I adopted Quest a year before my divorced, talking about things happen for reasons, I truly believe he is here to make my life more colorful with his unconditional love he has for me.He just not make my life happier but he also make people around him happy too...that's why I named him Quest! After my divorced We moved all the way from japan to Indonesia....I know he will gets better and healthy because he will have a long QUEST with me. ( Pardon my English because it is not perfect and I'm learning more everyday ).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

With a definitive diagnosis, and a revised treatment plan that's on course for it, I hope, hope, hope for the best! Appreciate you letting us know. Try to hang in there, as dear Mr. Quest is! I want you two to have a wonderful future together.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You got him to the vet quickly, you have a confirmed diagnosis, a good vet, and are prepared to do whatever it takes to get him well - my understanding is that lepto usually responds well to antibiotics. We are all willing him to make a good recovery - thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh, this is scary!! Keeping Quest in my prayers and you too!
(((((hugs))))


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

*Quest*

Hoping for the best for you & Quest!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You express yourself beautifully. It is clear you and Mr. Quest are very bonded and he has seen you through rough times. You must be worried sick but as FJM has said you have done everything and Mr. Quest is receiving the best of care now. I hope he bounces back quickly.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Your love for Quest is soooo apparent! My very heartfelt wishes and prayers that he will continue to light up your life!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

My prayers for Mr. Quest to get well and return home to you soon! So sorry you are having to go through this. Poodle hugs from my girls!


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

Update, Quest is still in the ER but a giood thing is he hasnt vommist in last 28 hours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What encouraging news! Hopefully he's feeling a bit better and will get stronger and stronger. Nice to awake to your good news, thanks for posting.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

That is good to hear. Hoping for gradually better and better reports now


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news - may he continue to get better, and make a swift and full recovery.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to hear things are at least stabilizing and starting to improve. I hope for the best for you.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Quest is ill and I know it must be so stressful for you. best wishes for a very rapid and complete recovery!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Yay! This is very encouraging and great news!!!!


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I just read your whole thread and I'm so sad to see the diagnosis. Not vomiting is a good sign. I will continue to read your posts and pray for your sweet companion. I can see how much you love him and I hope your quest together is long and filled with color.:angel:


----------



## IthacaSpoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Quest is the BEST! Day by day and he will be himself in no time.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad to hear the 'good' update and hope Quest continues to do well!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Just started reading this post, so sorry about Quest. We are all praying for a speedy recovery & hope he feels better soon. Hugs & prayers coming your way!

Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

More update, his last blood test shows that his BUN and CRE levels are higher, it means kidney isnt improving, but he has not Vommits now since wednesday. He ate a little bit yesterday and this morning and he is now on Doxicycline. I brought his own bed today hoping he would sleep better on it. Also he wiggles his tale when he sees me coming, I was so happy to see him wiggles.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for he update - holding both of you in my thoughts.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yes thank you for keeping us all updated. It sounds like Quest is getting excellent veterinary care, and we are all hoping that the little improvements continue - even a little tail wag is an improvement from a sick puppy 

Keep strong and positive!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

That is good news, you must feel a bit more hopeful. How lovely that he is wiggling his tail,little dear.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a strong and wonderful spirit Mr. Quest has!! It was so sweet and thoughtful of you to bring him his bed. What a great comfort for him to have that little bit of home with him. When I read about his tail wagging, I felt it in my heart! You are being so brave and devoted. I hope you're taking care of yourself. Continuing to hoping for good news ahead!


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

I dont have any good news yet, infact he is weaken everyday, toay his tounge was stiff and swolen. Will have more blood test tomorrow. Keep praying for us please.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am sorry things are so very difficult. It sounds like Mr. Quest is getting very attentive care. And you are there to show him love. I know he feels that, and it has to comfort him so much! I continue to hope for improvement. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

We are all pulling for your Quest...and strength and hugs while you go through this. I know it is so hard.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aw, keeping you in our thoughts and prayers honey. x x x


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear your baby is so sick. I just read on fb that Asparagus is one of the most healing things you can eat for your kidneys. I don't know if dogs would be the same as people, but wanted to pass this info to you. You might want to google it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww....poor little Mr. Quest. He's so lucky to have you...such a good idea to bring him his own bed. It does sound like he's getting the best of care. I will be sending my best thoughts his and your way...that he starts showing some improvement with this anti biotic. It is so hard when they are ill and I'm really pulling for him to get well. (((hugs)))


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are going through all this. How hard it must be on you. Praying that little Quest stays strong and pulls through this. You too stay strong. He needs you right now. Sending you hugs and kisses from my Gucci and Miu Miu.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How are you both today? Thinking of you, and hoping for better news.


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

About to meet with the vet concerning the latest blood result, today quest is not doing well at all...he started to have really dark blood diarrhea and he is pooping every 30 mins. I don't want to lose him but I can't stand seeing him this ill....today I held quest and talked to him...I told him it is ok if he has to go Because I don't want to see him suffer like this  he fell asleep listening me talking.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh sweetheart that is so sad, you must do what you feel is best,but I can't imagine how you must be feeling. We are all sending our love and hugs to you,wish we could make it better for you. Xxxxxx


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Your love for each other shines through - I hope the time has not come for the last gift, but if it has we are here to support and help you. Sometimes, though, it is darkest just before the dawn...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sending understanding and concern for this sorrowful time. I hope you have friends or family nearby to comfort you and help you along this difficult path.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

So very sorry that quest has not turned the corner...thinking of you much...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is hard to see from your posts that things aren't looking up after some earlier signs that were good. Quest will tell you when it is his time. It is hard for us to let go, but the most generous thing we can do for them when that time comes is to set them free from the suffering. We are here for you.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

There is an old song/hymn the words have helped me through difficult times:
"Lord grant me wisdom, grant me courage for the facing of this hour." I pray for you to have wisdom and courage.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

My heart is aching for you. I am so sorry to hear that things are so dark for you at the moment. It may be that you will have to do the last kind thing for Quest, but don't give up hoping - he may yet turn the corner.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am so very saddened and sorry for you and Quest. It doesn't sound good at all. I know how awful it is to gauge how much they're suffering and what point to give up and let them go. My heart aches for you. The vet will help you determine that and you'll just have to be so strong if that time comes. I hope you have someone with you at this time. You do have us here on the forum to help hold you up. But you should have someone right there with you.

As an aside, in case the vet forgot to mention it, this is a zoonotic disease, meaning it can be spread from animals to humans through urine. So, be very careful to wash your hands often.

I'm thinking of you and my heart is right there with you all the while you are going through this. What a wretched disease. (((((((((HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## BellaRose (Feb 16, 2014)

*Mr. Quest*

My heart goes out to you and your guy, your posts brought tears to my eyes. I am a reactionary, for me I would first call the vet...sometimes they have an emergency number you can call. It that didn't work I'd be in the car driving to what ever town had a 24 hour vet. Don't know were you live but it sounds like you are rural, these are the types of things we suffer with when we love our country settings.

Hope your guy is doing better this pm.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am so sorry he is not doing better. I hope with all my heart he can pull through this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaRose (Feb 16, 2014)

*Quest*

Finally got to the last page, I'm new to posting not sure what I'm doing.
My heart is full for you and quest! Know what you are feeling, lost my 15 yo not too long ago....kidney failure....! Quest knows you love him and will do what is best for him. It's hard to let go, I know! Am sending you Hugs and Kisses for Quest from California.....


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I continue to think of you and Quest and praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

sending love, hugs and positive thoughts and wishes to you both x


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Thinking of you and Quest today!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

So, sorry that you and Quest are going through this....


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

Quest passed away on his sleep last night  my worldis falling, thank you everyone for the supports, i feel loved by so many.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

My heart reaches out to you as you journey through this difficult time! Just know that Quest is happy and healthy now and knows that you did everything possible!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Deepest sympathy for your very sad and untimely loss. Please take care of yourself. Our caring and concern go on for you. I am so sorry Mr. Quest could not.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry that Mr. Quest passed away. I cannot imagine the pain that you are going through, but I hope that happy memories of your time with Quest will get you through this.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, many hugs to you...sincere sympathy for all you and Mr Quest had to go through...Mr Quest was very blessed to have you for his Mama and you must know that he loves you still, even though he is not in his body...you did everything for him ... now let all of us hug you and hold you in our love...please communicate with us...we are all pulling for you...may you have peace just knowing that you did everything possible for Mr Quest. 
God bless...you and your Mr Quest...


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

So sorry for the loss. We are here with you in this sad time.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no! I am so very saddened and sorry about this. It was just too much for him. Know that you did everything you possibly could. My heart goes out to you during this very hard time. Just keep reminding yourself that he is not in pain or sickness anymore. Your pain will ease up in time, though I know it doesn't feel like it will. Your world just came crashing down around you.

Cherish your memories and pictures of happier times. It will make you cry but it will help you heal too. Do stay here with us because as dog lovers we can relate in some way to this devastating loss. Most of us have lost dogs to one thing or another. Let us help hold you up and comfort you the best we know how. I just lost my old Chihuahua and the people here on PF are so lovely and understanding. Do you have family and friends around for support? It helps, truly it does. 

My deepest sympathies for your great loss. (((((((big hug)))))))


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the love, i just see him for the last time he was so in peace it look like he is sleeping. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaRose (Feb 16, 2014)

My heart aches for you at this time of loss and sorrow! I know how much you must be missing your Mr. Quest. It is little comfort to know that he isn't in pain any longer, but know that he is and always will be with you in your heart and your memories. You were so strong to go through his final days with him, your love for him helped him let go knowing that he had the best mom who loved him and will cherish him always. Let us know how you are doing so we don't worry about you. Hugs are sent from all of us around the world.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My deepest symapthy to you. My heart broke when I read the news that your beloved boy did not make it. May you hold tight to the wonderful, happy memories you shared with him. I'll be praying for your heart to heal.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My heart hurts for you............Know that all of us here are grieving with you for Dear little Quest. He put up a good fight and you did everything possible. Hope you have friends and family with you, to help you through this terrible time. We here are with you in your sadness.


----------



## IthacaSpoo (Jan 22, 2014)

So many of us around the world are with you in this moment. You gave Quest a wonderful life and heroic care. Love and hugs from NY.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am so so sorry. I was hoping he could pull through it. I have been checking all day to see if there were any updates, and I finally got it . It is not the one I wanted to hear though . I can't even imagine the pain you are going through right now. Like everyone has said we are here for you in this time of grieving. It is such a hard and painful process to go through. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - Quest is now pain free and at peace, but he was so young, and you should have had so many more years together to look forward to.

Be kind to yourself - we all grieve in different ways, but it is a sad and painful process. And remember we are here for you, and understand what you are going through. You are held in loving thoughts around the whole world.


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the love.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so so sorry darling, I don't know what else to say as nothing seems to be enough.
Lots of love and hugs,you were a wonderful mum to quest,just know that and how much he loved you too.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh no, this is not what we were all hoping and praying for. I am so very sorry that Quest didn't make it, and that you are having to go through all this pain and heartache. You gave him such a wonderful life, even though it was too short, and you did everything you possibly could for him, and he loved you.

Please allow yourself time to grieve - he was a family member, not just a pet, and his passing will leave a big hole in your heart.

Please keep in touch with us, and maybe someday you will be ready for another poodle pal to help you heal. Sending love and hugs x x x x


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I am soo sorry for your loss and pain. May you find peace knowing he is pain free and in a better place. Sending hugs and poodle kisses from afar .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

I am so sorry. We are all sending you love and hugs and are here to support you


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, I am sorry to hear this. The first thing I did this morning was get my tablet to get an update on Quested. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear that you have lost your beloved boy. Wish I could give you a big hug!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Quest. I know how much he meant to you. HUGS!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear the Quest has gone over the bridge, but at least you have a memory of his passing as peaceful. My BF's last GSD passed in his sleep at home after an illness. It was peaceful and I think that made things easier (not easy, just easier). You did all you could for him and you had a great life together even though it was too short (but aren't their lives always too short to suit us?).


----------



## just june (Oct 3, 2012)

May your heart find peace and comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Mr. Quest is now at peace. I hope the memory of happier times with him will ease your pain.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.....my heart and prayers go out to you.....Mr. Quest will always be in your heart!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry. (((hug)))


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

So sorry for your tragic loss. Just know he went calmly in his sleep and hope it comforts you.


Dolly's Mom


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Mr. Quest was obviously deeply loved, and I am sure he always knew that. Hugs, and we are here for you.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

deepest condolences. i know he will always be in your heart


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Just thinking about how even when he was so very ill he still wagged for you speaks volumes on the bond you shared. Mr. Quest was a very special little dog.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Been thinking about Quested all day.. so sorry...


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

You have been in my thoughts all day. How are you holding up? We are all here for you.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Quest! I know that there is nothing that I can say that will comfort you in this difficult time, but I pray that God will bring you peace and comfort in time.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh, Mr. Quest...I am so sad to hear about Quest. He was able to go in his on way and in his own time, so you wouldn't have to make a decision. No second-guessing. He spared you that....what a brave and loyal pup he was until the very end.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh no, so sorry for the passing of this beautiful pup. He is free from the pain and his love will forever be in your heart. Hugs & prayers to you and your family.
Sylvia & the girls. :hug:


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. You did what you could to make him comfortable and gave him love. For him to become sick so suddenly sounds like something you could not have prevented. My heart goes out to you...............


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of Quest.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss! My thoughts are with you.


?Suddenly?


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss ... it's never easy, no matter the age


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

Deepest sympathy. I cannot imagine how you must feel. Poodles are just so special, and anyone who knows them knows that much. Quest was a typical member of the breed we love: brave, loving, knowing and loyal. You should be very proud. I hope you can begin to grieve soon, when the shock eases. 

Peace. 

Ruscha's Daddy.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

I just told my daughter about Quested and she says sorry. we are all so sad...


----------



## Mr.Quest (Jan 22, 2014)

Again I thank you so much for all the support.....my Facebook wall was full with condolences for Quest too, he was loved by so many. I came home last night and i cry my eyes out...dreamt of him all night and woke up because I heard him barking....I feel a lot better and stronger today....i still calling his name around the house but at least with no tears....I went to the guess room where he used to hiding underneath the bed, i bend over and check his spot and I smile.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It was so good of you to check in! You and Mr. Quest have touched many hearts. I'm glad you feel the support being sent your way. Hearing that made me smile. I hope in time life gives you many reasons to do the same. Mr. Quest would want you to be happy. As you navigate this deep sorrow, try to remember that.


----------



## Rabbit (Mar 26, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. You are such a wonderful Mommy and gave Mr. Quest a beautiful happy life, hopefully that may help to comfort you. Thinking of you.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Just caught up with this thread. I'm so so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could. My deepest sympathy.

Rick


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I just read this thread, I am so sorry that you lost Quest.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

So sorry the battle was lost, but that he passed peacefully is a blessing. Condolences


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

*Quest*

I am so sorry to hear this, my deepest sympathy to you.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I am so sorry. The loss of a furry friend like that is so hard. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

My heart aches for you.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My heart hurts, I am so sorry for your loss. You seem like such a sweet person and I am absolutely sure he felt your love every day of his life, and I am sorry he had to go, but he had a great life with you, even if it was a short one, and you should feel proud of yourself for giving him all your love. I know it hurts so bad to lose a loved one, and I pray that soon you find some comfort and can heal. We are all here with you.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

